# Headers making "jackhammer" sound when I accel



## MJMALLEO (Jan 5, 2007)

I have a 2005 GTO with custom headers (made from a reputable high performance shop), Supercharger, Stock Mufflers... The exhaust sounds fantastic at the muffler end but its so loud with a Jack Hammer sound when I accellerate.. When idle or at a consistant cruise its fine.. but when I accell its crazy insane.. it sounds wrong. It happens both hot and cold.. be it outside temp or even engine temp but it does have an even more violent jackhammer sound when colder.. Is this my Headers?? Is this sound something you or anyone has heard before?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You engine moves when you put load on it. Your headers are hitting something. Take a look under the car and see what the closest point is and bend the headers a tad.

You can also try stiffer motor/trans mounts to help.


----------



## MJMALLEO (Jan 5, 2007)

That makes sense.. I did not think of that.. I do not feel any hard physical vibration.. as it sounded like a jackhammer sound..like the way the air was flowing through.. But maybe you are right..Ill take a look at that. thank you.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

depending on mufflers it could also be a baffle inside of one. Hard to tell without actually hearing it.


----------

